
10 things you can ask a co-founder but not an employee - jcwentz
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=229
======
jgamman
upmod for the title relevence

------
brenda90210
YC discriminates on age at least (else why do they ask?).

~~~
rms
I don't think investors are subject to employment discrimination laws --
they've said that they prefer people of college graduate age or higher, and
the older people are the more likely they are to have commitments that make
them less mobile. I'd say the YC age sweet spot is 23-30.

